# IN-CAMERA Workshops hosted by the Gray's!



## The Gray's

Hey everyone! 

We just launched our new workshops for 2009 and wanted to let you know! These workshops will be hosted in at our studio in downtown Nashville and we have had sign ups from Ohio and Alabama in the last week, so even if you are out of town you are still welcome! There are 4 workshops to choose from covering topics from the basics, to advanced lighting, composition and post-production. Everything that we do is in-camera and we are going to show you how to do that in a practical way on any type of shoot from weddings to portrait sessions or band and artist photography. 

For more info on these workshops and for early bird specials, visit our site @ Grayphotography | GrayPhotograph.com Nashville TN Wedding Photography - Intro GrayPhotography Nashville Wedding Photography and click on the "Workshops" tab! 







Sincerely,
-Zach & Jody Gray


----------

